# hoover open?



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

I fished it last year and cant remember when or who put it on. Anyone know?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I cant remember if I did one last fall or not. We may do one this fall but still not for sure.

Jami Norman www.ombtt


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Ombtt. Yes, that was the one. If you guys do put one on at hoover, please post here. Thanks


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I am in talks with some other guys who want to do one. I am getting ready for our big ombtt mosquito event but will hve more info next week I hope. Buried for next week! Stay tuned.

Jami


----------

